# Headed to Skeeter Branch Preserve . . .



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't wait to kill some of those scarce Georgia Mallards !!!


----------



## across the river (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to kill some of those scarce Georgia Mallards !!!



Don't forget your lead shot.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 3, 2012)

How much is it now at skeeter branch?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

across the river said:


> Don't forget your lead shot.




#7's high brass, only way to go !!! 





killer elite said:


> Lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.lol.







Whaaaaaaaa????


When I see their purty little orange clipped footsies a couple of feet above the water in the dekes . . .


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG HUNT said:


> How much is it now at skeeter branch?



here is their website.

http://www.huntmallards.com/huntingpackages.html


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to kill some of those scarce Georgia Mallards !!!




I guess MY invite got lost in the mail.....................!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good place to work a dog.


----------



## triton196 (Sep 4, 2012)

I looked into that i dont think im interested. I think im gonna save my money and go to the mississippi somewhere this year ive never hunted outside of ga.


----------



## FOD (Sep 4, 2012)

Make sure you take a good call too,you're really gonna need it.


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 4, 2012)

I like going up to Skeeter Branch. The Cathy's are nice people and it is a fun "hunt." To me the main difference in Skeeter Branch and going in my swamp behind the house is that at Skeeter I know I'm going to shoot ducks. You still need to be still and know how to shoot. Also it's cheaper to me than going to Ms, La, etc. I can be there in 45minutes vs days off work and travel. And check on the leadshot, Last year I think they went No-tox.

Andrew


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 4, 2012)

I would rather go on a hunt strictly targeting coots than attend a FREE canned mallard shoot. It's pitiful.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 4, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> I would rather go on a hunt strictly targeting coots than attend a FREE canned mallard shoot. It's pitiful.



Agreed


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 4, 2012)

Also,


----------



## TailCrackin (Sep 4, 2012)

FOD said:


> Make sure you take a good call too,you're really gonna need it.



 what a joke.  i can't believe folks pay hard earned money for this..not much different than a pheasant tower shoot.  

The only way you could begin to justify paying for this mess is to work a young dog.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 4, 2012)

Drakes only though...stay real son


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 4, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> I would rather go on a hunt strictly targeting coots than attend a FREE canned mallard shoot. It's pitiful.



I would like to go on that coot hunt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait to kill some of those scarce Georgia Mallards !!!



I just pulled the plug out of my gun and grabbed my ammo box full of lead shot. Can I tag along?


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 4, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


> I would like to go on that coot hunt.



Long as you don't bring your brother. He'll kill too many.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just pulled the plug out of my gun and grabbed my ammo box full of lead shot. Can I tag along?






Sure!!  Group discounts and no limits !!



I can't find the plug on my O/U ???


----------



## across the river (Sep 4, 2012)

aabradley82 said:


> I like going up to Skeeter Branch. The Cathy's are nice people and it is a fun "hunt." To me the main difference in Skeeter Branch and going in my swamp behind the house is that at Skeeter I know I'm going to shoot ducks. You still need to be still and know how to shoot. Also it's cheaper to me than going to Ms, La, etc. I can be there in 45minutes vs days off work and travel. And check on the leadshot, Last year I think they went No-tox.
> 
> Andrew



Well if you like Skeeter Branch, you will love this place.   You really know you will see ducks here, and they always seem to fly from the same place for some reason.  

http://www.shady-grove.com/TowerDuckHunt.htm


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 4, 2012)

across the river said:


> Well if you like Skeeter Branch, you will love this place.   You really know you will see ducks here, and they always seem to fly from the same place for some reason.
> 
> http://www.shady-grove.com/TowerDuckHunt.htm



These places keep using the word "hunt". I wish they wouldn't.


----------



## across the river (Sep 4, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> These places keep using the word "hunt". I wish they wouldn't.



I find it more ironic that they call them "preserves", which implies wildlife conservation.  Considering there is no wildlife or conservation, I don't think the name is very representative.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure!!  Group discounts and no limits !!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the plug on my O/U ???



No problem, just stack a 16 gauge shell in front of each 12 gauge shell. Double the fun...


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 4, 2012)

I would rather go with Vmarsh and Rugger on a coot killing than a tame mallard shoot. Ain't hunting. It's killing a tame duck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I would rather go with Vmarsh and Rugger on a coot killing than a tame mallard shoot. Ain't hunting. It's killing a tame duck.



That don't bother Quack none. He figures that a tower hunt will be cheaper than a ton of cracked corn and powdered molasses..


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I would rather go with Vmarsh and Rugger on a coot killing than a tame mallard shoot. Ain't hunting. It's killing a tame duck.



They would rather you go on the tame mallard shoot than the coot killin with them.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> They would rather you go on the tame mallard shoot than the coot killin with them.



Now fatty, you sound jealous.  

That's ok you can go coot hunting too.


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 5, 2012)

Only if he drives. And buys the food. And the game warden don't follow him like that last hunt he was on.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2012)

You mean me?  I'll buy the food and drive.  now the game warden is another issue.


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 5, 2012)

no fathead, word on the skreet he got cuffed last outing


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> no fathead, word on the skreet he got cuffed last outing



I was framed


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Only if he drives. And buys the food. And the game warden don't follow him like that last hunt he was on.



I'll drive....Plenty of room for you in the yota

I'll buy the food...garden gnomes don't eat much

No promises on the warden


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I would rather go with Vmarsh and Rugger on a coot killing than a tame mallard shoot. Ain't hunting. It's killing a tame duck.



I hunt here 5-8 times a year and I'm telling ya them birds is movin.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 17, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I hunt here


----------

